

The largest protest ever held against Internet censorship. Istanbul, 15 May 2011 - vbsredlofb
http://i.imgur.com/c5Xk3.jpg
Videos here:&#60;p&#62;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pfB0C7EN6U&#60;p&#62;http://vimeo.com/23775505
======
vbsredlofb
Videos:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pfB0C7EN6U>

<http://vimeo.com/23775505>

